
As coronavirus cripples supply lines, more U.S. firms looking to leave China - ilamont
https://www.latimes.com/politics/story/2020-03-04/spreading-coronavirus-tears-apart-global-supply-chains
======
seren
Sorry if this is a naive question, I don't work in supply chain, but do
companies usually know the suppliers of their direct supplier? Or have ways to
manage that kind of indirect risks ?

Because if you move your factory from China to Mexico, but some parts of your
Mexico factory are still sourced from China, you have only masked the problem.

